# Boat question



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

We are not boat savy.

Last year I bought a doubled hull fiberglass fishing boat....about 15 feet long.
The boat has a flat floor covering the double hulls.
(Came with a decent boat trailer with 3 new tires----all for $150.oo)

We've not had the boat in the water yet.

When son was here over the weekend helping DH mount a motor onto it, he pointed out a second drain plug.

First drain plug, as expected, drains water out of the boat.
The second plug drains water from a chamber between the flat floor and the bottom of thr boat.

We are surprised there is a enclosed chamber in that area-----between the floor and boat bottom.

What is the purpose of this chamber?
Is it suppose to hold water----perhaps to help with proper balance of the boat?


Because we were not aware of this chamber, and did not drain it before winter set in, we are hoping there was no damage caused with expansion from the freezing water!


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

*alot of people fish in boats and they have water chambers, or live wells, to keep the fish alive while out on the water. when you get back and remove the fish you can pump the water out or pull the plug when you pull up on the trailer. best wishes, ray*


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

This is definately NOT a live well.

The only opening to this space is a one inch diameter hole.

This chamber is only about 2-3 inches deep---------
between the flat floor and the bottom of the boat.


It's something like a very small crawl space under a house without a basement~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
but this space is under the flat floor of the boat with only 2-3 inches between it and the outer hull of the boat and it is an enclosed chamber with only a one inch drain plug.

Definately not a live well~~~~~~~

I'm baffled by it.....................


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Probably there to drain any water that gets spilled inside the boat and makes it through the floor.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Yah-but--------

Why the enclosed chamber with a 1 inch plug?

Most boats I've ever been in, just have a straight shot for excess water ----- it runs down the bottom of the boat to the back where it is either bailed out or drained out.

Just seems like perhaps this chamber is meant to hold "ballast" or such ---- not allowing it to run out freely ---- unless that second plug is removed.................


I gotta do some more research~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Well.........I found a site where someone ask this very similar question
"I have a 16' mud boat that has a double bottom its about two inches deep that has drain cocks to add water to...... what exactly is that for........ should it be empty, full, half full ?"

Unfortunately, no one replied with an answer.


Then, on another site I found this:

"The safety of the double hull:
The double hull gives added safety to passengers. Even if a very violent impact made a hole on the outside hull, the inner hull provides sufficient flotation to get back to shore."
(photo at)
http://www.bicsportboats.com/technology/security,21.html


So--------------- I'm convinced that space is intended to be free of water.
When that chamber is plugged, it provides for extra flotation safety if the outer hull should be damaged.

I'm liking my boat better and better ----------------
And I got it for such a great price at an Old Order Amish auction!

I LOVE auctions!


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

*maybe it was supposed to have expanda foam squirted into the void as many boats have to keep them from sinking in a catastrophic accident? got a couple pictures? not that it would help me know, but it may someone else, ray *


----------



## NorthCoastChick (Feb 17, 2010)

It's probably intended for flotation. Even aluminum canoes have flotation foam in the front and back, and boats with bench seats are filled with foam underneath. I'd guess the drain is to help rid the flotation material of water in the event that it becomes waterlogged.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Yes. The area between the " deck" [ floor ] & the bottom hull will hold floatation. Usually large cut blocks of foam were laid between the " stringers." [ floor joists/studs ] This area needs to be dry but will accumulate some water. Too much & the foam will become waterlogged , the " stringers ' [ usually wood ] can become rotten if there is any tiny crack for the water to seep in [ BAD news ] . Even the decking can rot from being in contact with the wet foam. You will know this when you find soft spots in the decking. Not a bad idea to keep drain plugs removed & boat tilted backwards when stored. BE SURE to replace plugs before putting in the water !! You can remove the plugs & store them in a bag , etc., at the tongue of the trailer, where you will see them when loading the boat on your hitch.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd go to a marina and ask a tech. They'd know.


----------

